# icd-9 for encephalomalacia and Levoscoliosis



## she803 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tia!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 6, 2012)

encephalomalacia -348.89
Levoscoliosis is considered a form of scoliosis. The standard definition of scoliosis is the curvature of the spine in one direction or another. Levoscoliosis is the curvature of the spine to the left side of the body.-737.30


----------

